# DWR State Records



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

While doing a little reasearch I came across an item of intrest concerning the spearfishing record for Tiger Musky.

The DWR record states that a 37.5" Tiger is the spearfishing record. I looked up the regs for 2006 (the year of the record) and it states there, that a Tiger Musky must be a minimum of 40" or be released. There is no special regulation for exempting spearfishing from this size restriction or special regulations for Fish Lake (where the record was taken) for Tiger Musky.

Am I just reading this wrong or is this something that needs correction?


----------



## scubadown16 (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow,
Troll you really need to learn to read better because you keep beating a dead dog... I mean how many times do you need be told... I know of three times I have personally answered the same question you have put up... 

ONCE AGAIN... SPEARFISHERMAN WERE ONLY ALLOWED TWO GAME FISH UP TILL 2008. ONE OVER 20 INCHES AND ONE UNDER 20 INCHES... WE DIDN'T HAVE TO PLAY BY THE 40 INCH RULE TIL THIS YEAR. THATS WHY THEY CHANGED THE RULE AND CLOSED THE LOOP HOLE..... PLEASE STOP STIRRING THE POT.... ITS GETTING OLD. 

James Hardesty


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

The pot will be stirred until the stew is done the way I like it. 
Nothing you can do about it either. Nothing at all. You are impotent on that aspect of this issue. There is nothing you can do to stop me from writing to and visiting with my elected officials on this matter.

Have a nice life.


----------



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## handsomefish (Nov 14, 2007)

Troll said:


> The pot will be stirred until the stew is done the way I like it.
> Nothing you can do about it either. Nothing at all. You are impotent on that aspect of this issue. There is nothing you can do to stop me from writing to and visiting with my elected officials on this matter.
> 
> Have a nice life.


If sportmen begin to take away other sportsmens rights how long would it be before non sportmen try to take away the rest of sportmens rights there are groups that are trying to do away with hunting and fishing entirely
Is it just me or is this whole spearfishing thing starting to sound like gun control, gun owners don't want politicans to take away ther right to own certain types of guns that have been legal to own there entire life
Spearfishing has been legal for as long as I can remember


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

These aren't sportsmen to me. So that's not a problem.

Your contention that just because something has been legal, that is reason enough for it to be legal holds no water.

It used to be required that farmers grow hemp, (marijuana) should it still be?
There were cigarette adds on TV "for as long as I can remember" but they are no longer. Should they be allowed back?


----------



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

Sounds to me like this is a personal issue that you are trying to make a legal issue that will hurt ALL sportsman.

I think you're being selfish and childish and I hope that you never get the crazy idea that you are speaking for other fisherman, because you are certainly not speaking for me if your quest is to take away other sportsman's ability to engage in their sport.

We are talking about fish after all. I've taken a few fish here and there and there really isn't an argument that you can use to stop the spearfisherman that can't be used against all fisherman. So please give it a rest already.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

If you don't like what I'm talking about, don't open the thread. 
I have a right to my opinion, I have the right to express that opinion to whoever I want.
If you have a problem with that, you are being childish and selfish.
I'm not calling PETA in, I'm exercising my right as an American, Utah citizen, and I will continue to do so, whether you like it or not.

I'm not being offensive, I'm not threatening anyone, I'm breaking no rules of this website.

So, I'm not representing you, but I am representing many others and I will be continuing to do that here, on other internet sites and at our RAC meetings and to the legislative members of the natural rescources committee.

Problem with that? Sorry.


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

Troll has six posts and they are all ripping on spearfishing. Come up with some real posts and stop trying to start crap. Who cares, spearfishing is legal and what happened was legal so drop it, its over, done, old news.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Your lying and I'm calling you on it. Your facts are not true.

I have a fishing report and a comment in the community section.

We don't need people who lie to make a point that is not true, as you have done.


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## scubadown16 (Oct 9, 2008)

What I find funny TROLL is this... You say we are not sportsman right... How sportman is it for you to try and put people down, take away someones rights, and cause as much problems for another group... All in the name of " I don't like what you do" " I am a Utah Citizian" So there for it gives me a right to do so.... Come off your high horse... If you really think that what we do is so wrong.... When then stop lurking in spearfishing forums and posting things into fishing forums just to start problems... As well as when people show you the rules don't start crying that its not fair and it shouldn't be allowed... All your doing is splitting the group of sportsman... I can understand that your never going to spearfish... Thats fair... But for you to take it to the level your taking it to is beyond rathional... It would be like me trying to out law your right to wear you want to live or your choice in Religion... If I don't agree with your choices... I have the right to not speak to you or to go about my buisness in other places... Remember the more you stir **** up the more your likely to get it all over yourself... Best of luck you and your indevours. 

James Hardesty


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

It's pretty obvious what he is... Just look @ his username! So:

[attachment=0:1cnkuwiq]DontFeedTheTroll.jpg[/attachment:1cnkuwiq]


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Actually Jim, I'm a certified diver, dove commercially and did underwater construction. I've speared in the ocean.
Never thought about doing it for freshwater gamefish. Like shooting songbirds to me, and that is against the law. Now spearing carp, that looks interesting, some of those hogs could tow you to the next one. 
You have no idea what I'm going to propose to the legislature, it will not outlaw spearing of gamefish, it will make it more regulated and more expensive. It will make spearing a better tool for UT fisheries bioligists to control what is taken and how many of what species from which body of water. Think of how elk hunting is administered. Places for spikes only, controlled harvest of trophies.

You should have thought about your last statement before you started to stir with your kill all you can statements and purposly posting emotion wreching photo's. You brought me on you.
You make your bed, you lie in it.


----------



## scubadown16 (Oct 9, 2008)

Well grind your ax I guess... best of luck to you and your indeavers... Your protest is probley for not... But as a tax payer I guess your given that right.... I on the other hand would burden our Legistation with things that are of more importance then what and where and how someone fishes... But you do what you want. Will see when the proclamations come out... 

James


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

I will, thank you, and thank you for your help.


----------

